# Vaginal discharge?



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey guys so the past 2 days I've noticed my 3 month old girl hedgehog has had a little yellow puss or I guess discharge not coming out from her pee hole lol but right right next to it just next to and I was wondering if you guys new what it was? I notice it whenever I was bathing her with warm water and I was thinking maybe it could be a pimple and that the warm water was breaking all the puss out? Because that's what happens with human pimples? But I pick the puss off with a tissue but I'll show you what it looks like. See that little white dot next to the vagina hole? Is it a white head?


----------



## Hedgielovers12 (Jul 25, 2017)

And also her vagina doesn't look swollen or anything it the same size as normal just with like little pimple looking thing beside it. But I just wanna make sure she's ok


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It could be a uterine infection. Discharge like that warrants a vet visit.


----------

